# Is 930 cals in one bulk shake too much?



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

I have been given a great bulk shake recipe on here and just wondered if I need to lessen the contents a little or is it ok to consume so many calories from one shake?

40g whey

Pint of whole milk

1 banana

150g oats

25g peanut butter

Total 930 calories

34g fat

72g carbs

57g protein

16g sat fat


----------



## Josh1436114527 (Apr 3, 2007)

No if your on a bulk mate thats fine i have 3 1200 cal a day


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

my shakes are the exact same but i add 2 table spoons of olive oil


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

That's fine just get it down you.I use instant mass and that's 1350 cals a shake.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

they were when i was bulking anyway


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks fellas. Takes some getting down though!!


----------

